# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Hors-série anniversaire de Canard PC, spécial 15 ans

## Izual

Voici le topic pour réagir aux articles émouvants de notre hors-série des 15 ans.

----------


## znokiss

Beau, ça. 
 :Clap: 

Par contre, dans 30 ans, ils sont morts.

----------


## DangerMo

Les entrailles de poulet ne mentent pas : vous en avez pour 6 mois au mieux !

Numéro vraiment exceptionnel pour qui aime la revue, mais aussi pour tous ceux qui s'intéressent de près ou de loin à une aventure de presse.
Je vais le ranger à côté de pas mal d'autres ouvrages ou numéros spéciaux que j'ai amassé qui racontaient les coulisses de pas mal d'autres revues qui ont marqué ces 50 dernières années.

Y'a vraiment des pépites d'humanité là dedans, et beaucoup d'humour (content de retrouver l'humour frontalement noir d'Omar Boulon qui est le marqueur d'une époque du Canard, content de voir un nombre conséquent de pages pour Sonia) aux côtés de l'humour plus subtil et parfois non sensique de toute la nouvelle génération.
Y'a même quelques coups de poings au ventre (Kahn Lusth, putain...)
Quand à l'objet en lui même, il est juste beau, et c'est encore un marqueur intéressant de Canard PC, la place laissée dans le journal, dans la vie du journal et dans les anecdotes racontées par ceux qui y posent leur plume à tous ceux qui dans l'ombre ont autant fait le Canard : les maquettistes, webmasters, relecteurs, responsables pub, avocats, etc, etc...

Et enfin, mention spéciale à celui sans qui rien de tout ça n'aurait tenu la route : Didier Couly !!!! Avec toute la bonne volonté de ceux qui ont participé au journal, avec la pugnacité de types comme Casque ou Ivan à maintenir le bateau à flot, avec tous les efforts du monde, le Canard n'aurait à mon avis jamais eu cette longévité sans la participation ininterrompue de maître Couly...

----------


## Don Moahskarton

C'est pas dispo du tout en ligne ? Uniquement version papier, ce support lourd, analogique, inflammable et craignant l'eau ?

Après je comprendrais si ca demande trop de temps de faire la mise en page des HS en digital. Au pire, vous nous filez la version .txt a télécharger.

----------


## Catel

Mais putain Sonia  ::XD:: 
Le bureau de Boulon  ::XD::

----------


## Valenco

Très bel édito.  ::wub::

----------


## kilfou

Je lis plus le mag depuis bien longtemps (plus le temps de jouer, plus de pc, plus trop d'intérêt) mais ce HS est fantastique !
Relire du Gringo, du Boulon  ::wub:: 
Sonia  ::wub:: 

Et surtout, cet amour pour Casque.  :Emo:

----------


## M.Rick75

Super Hors Série. C'est assez incroyable de lire ces histoires. Chacun à sa manière.
Je me disais que je devrais lancer un topic en miroir à ce HS pour y raconter notre rapport, nous lecteurs, avec (Joystick puis) Canard PC. Les anecdotes que l'on peut avoir.
Pour l'instant j'ai la flemme, parce que j'ai le sentiment que ce serait long si je devais m'y mettre.

----------


## Emile Gravier

> Super Hors Série. C'est assez incroyable de lire ces histoires. Chacun à sa manière.
> Je me disais que je devrais lancer un topic en miroir à ce HS pour y raconter notre rapport, nous lecteurs, avec (Joystick puis) Canard PC. Les anecdotes que l'on peut avoir.
> Pour l'instant j'ai la flemme, parce que j'ai le sentiment que ce serait long si je devais m'y mettre.


Je pensais la même chose en commençant à lire hier soir.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Ce numéro  ::wub::   :Clap:

----------


## EvilGuinness

P'tain les mecs...



Photo à l'arrache : N°1 de 2003, numéro 200 de 2009, n°105 ans de 2018, deux reliures signées par la rédac de 2006 ou 2007, dont une explosée par la poste (celle de gauche) et qui porte une dédicace de Boulon. A côté, pas sur la photo, une petite pile de numéros importants, un numéro signé par toute la rédac' qui date de 2005. 

Vous m'en avez fait dépenser, des sous...

----------


## tonton-thon

Superbe HS  :;): 

Un moment assez glaçant quand même quand on voit à combien de numéros s'est vendu le premier exemplaire...

J'ose pas imaginer vos tronches à ce moment là effectivement... :Emo: 

Je remercie encore plus ma femme d'avoir réussi à me le trouver à l'époque ('non mais t'as intérêt à revenir avec hein, tu te rends pas compte, c'est le premier numéro des mecs de Joy, déconne pas !!!  :Angry:  ).

Regardez le résultat aujourd'hui, vous pouvez avoir cette fierté d'être toujours là.

Un grand coup de chapeau :smileyjap:

Un fidèle depuis le tout premier numéro   :B): 

Et une pensée pour Lord Casque Noir (quel pseudo ridicule !)  ::'(:

----------


## EvilGuinness

> Et une pensée pour Lord Casque Noir (quel pseudo ridicule !)


A noter que dans un hors-série dans lequel ils parodiaient la presse JV de l'époque (hors-série nouvelles technos, si je me souviens bien), Fluide Glacial avait glissé entre deux articles type "comment remplacer sa carte graphique par une saucisse de Morteau" des tests par un certain "Lord Bonnet de Nuit". Supermarket Warrior ("le piège de la feuille de salade coincée dans la roue du caddie ! "), une très légère erreur de test qui leur avait fait utiliser un FPS comme outil de diag médical...

----------


## Zerger

Bordel, je suis en train de dévorer votre HS fraichement acheté ce matin  ::wub:: 
C'est à la fois émouvant et hilarant, vraiment génial !!!

GG!!

Par contre, je ne pensais pas que ma connerie dans les remerciements serait passée  ::P:

----------


## Olorin

Je viens de finir le (très long) papier de Boulon, j'ai eu au moins 3 ou 4 fous rires.
Boulon, revient !  :Emo: 

C'est marrant comment certaines anecdotes qui peuvent paraître minimes marquent les gens. Gringo qui envoie un mail à sa mère pendant un bouclage ça ne parait pas le truc le plus dingue au monde, et pourtant c'est cité par au moins 3 personnes différentes. :^_^:  

Par contre, il manque Threanor dans les signatures historiques. Vous n'avez plus de nouvelles ?

----------


## M.Rick75

Ouais, des nouvelles de Thréanor ? Il me semble que Kahn en avait un peu parlé dans le topic des petits gris.

Et Arthur Rabot ? Est-ce qu'il n'était pas parti fâché (ou j'invente?) ? Je sais plus combien de temps a duré sa participation au site (je sais pas s'il a écrit dans le mag papier mais je crois que non) mais je m'en souviens comme une des figures singulières de Canard PC (et sa logorrhée newesque)?

----------


## Zerger

> C'est marrant comment certaines anecdotes qui peuvent paraître minimes marquent les gens.


Ouais, la réputation d'Ackboo m'intrigue depuis  ::):

----------


## Anonyme2016

Ici tout le monde fête les 15 ans.

----------


## Anonyme32145

Je lis moins CPC parce que je suis beaucoup moins l'actu des JV, mais ce numéro est *magistral*.

----------


## znokiss

Pareil. Et j'ai lu que la genèse et le papier de Sonia.  ::wub::

----------


## Flad

Si un canard de l'est le trouve, j'en veux bien 1.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Si un canard de l'est le trouve, j'en veux bien 1.


Si tu trouves personne, tu peux toujours le commander sur la boutique:
https://boutique.canardpc.com/common/product-article/39

----------


## PG 13

J' aurais jamais cru dire ça, mais sur ce numéro c' est Grand Maitre B le plus drôle  :Perfect:

----------


## chlappy

Une tuerie que ce HS des 15 ans. Des anecdotes croustillantes, de belles photos (non mais sérieux le bureau de Boulon !!!!  ::):  ), des hommages à sieur Casque Noir très drôles et touchants (bordel qu'est-ce que j'aurai aimé le rencontrer ce mec !), des signatures que l'on prend plaisir à retrouver, des zolis dessins de m'sieur Couly, toute une époque après-Joystick, un peu de ma jeunesse... Bref je vais répéter tout ce qui est dit plus haut mais ce HS ne peut que finir sur une étagère, entre des vieux Joystick avec Les Simpsons Le Jeu en couv' et autres AnimeLand et ST Magazine (oui oui j'assume !).

Un grand merci à tous, ceux passés et ceux qui arrivent, continuez à me faire marrer (moi et tous les autres qui vont chercher le Canard tous les mois à la Maison de la Presse du coin de la rue ^^). 

Allez, vais attaquer en parallèle le numéro 389 parce que j'ai hâte de lire le test de Fallout 76 (en couv'). Je sens que je vais encore me marrer...... La bize

----------


## zBum

Le papier de Boulon, mais putain.  ::XD::   ::wub::   :Emo:

----------


## Zerger

> j'ai hâte de lire le test de Fallout 76 (en couv').


Pour le coup, tu vas pas être déçu

----------


## chenoir

Je suis en train de le lire, quel bonheur, que d'émotions  ::love:: 

A Sonia, si tu me lis (ou si quelqu'un o
peut transmettre), de ce qu'on m'a dit en école d'archi, l'expression "charrette" vient d'une tradition des ecoles d'architecture. En gros, lors du rendu d'un projet, souvent a la bourre, le chef d'atelier (de groupe de projet en gros) passait parmi les étudiants avec une charrette pour ramasser les projets. Et ces derniers avaient jusqu'au passage de ladite charrette pour peaufiner, pas une seconde de plus. Donc quand on était grave à la bourre pour rendre et qu'on se faisait coincer, on était charrette! C'est passionnant hein? Quant a l'expression pour unprojet qui est livré avec 3 ans de retard, on appelle ça un délai tout a fait raisonnable.

----------


## Pifou

Je me range à l'avis d'autres, ce numéro des 15 ans est une très belle surprise (je n'en suis qu'à l'article d'Ivan pour le moment, mais j'ai parcouru rapidement tout le journal, je salive de la suite).

Pour Ivan, sans le nom et format qui ont poussé les kiosquier à placer le journal près des "publications alternatives traitant de Linux ou de piratage", je ne l'aurais probablement jamais découvert.
J'étais un lecteur assidu de Login:, Virus et Pirates Magazine, plus d'autres parution non PC Windows (Playstation Magazine et Playmag).
J'ai jeté un oeil : j'ai les numéro 6, 11, et tout (ou presque) depuis le numéro 25.

Mes lointains souvenirs me font me rappeler que j'avais apprécié le titre, l'accroche, les news, les dessins et l'humour décalé du 6 et du 11. Il me semblait que j'étais passé à l'état de lecteur assidu plus rapidement que ça, mais ma collection me montre que non. L'assiduité coïncide probablement avec le déclin des autres publications qui se faisait sentir à la lecture.
En tout cas, elle est antérieure à une activité jeux sur PC.

Jusqu'en 2001, les jeux et le 'ternet, c'était avec un Amiga 1260 avec modem 56k et une Playstation (97 mon premier A500, 98 pour la plestéchone). En 2001, à l'occasion d'un déménagement, j'ai opté pour mon premier PC en kit avec comme critère : pas cher. K7S5A et Duron 950 sont mes premiers composants, qui me sont revenus moins cher que les cartes d'extension nécessaire pour continuer a faire vivre l'Amiga. L'arrivée un modem ADSL avec un forfait Tele2 128k quelques mois après l'ont définitivement enterré.
Mais bon, ceci-dit, toujours pas de vrai activité ludique sur PC jusqu'en février 2005 (je note quand même que mon compte Steam est horodaté au 28/12/2004, suite à l'activation d'une boite DVD apacher qui contenait Half-Life), ce qui ne m’empêchait pas d'attendre avec impatience chaque semaine un nouveau numéro de Canard PC.

En février 2005, je suis tombé dans un trou noir nommé "City of Heros" : mon premier perso à avoir ding 50 le fut en septembre 2005, après 1609 heures ...
Après, j'ai ralenti un peu, mais il y toujours eu des périodes de pics jusque fin 2008.
Je continuais à acheter Canard PC, mais pas vraiment pour les tests, sorti de City, aucun jeu ne me faisait vraiment de l'oeil. Surtout qu'entre temps j'avais acheté la PS2 Slim pour Gran Turismo et Tourist Trophy.

A partir de 2009, j'ai été amené à travailler à l'étranger, et la PS2 Slim m'a été d'un grand secours, plus facile à trimballer qu'un PC. C'est la période ou je me suis abonné, vu que j'alternais 4 semaines sur site et 1 semaine à la maison, et que du coup je loupais des numéro sans l'abo.

Le tournant jeux sur PC à commencé en janvier 2011 avec mon premier vrai PC  (un Asus G73SW) capable de faire tourner autre chose que des jeux de plus de 5 ans.
Tournant tué en plein vol en juin 2011 avec un nouvel épisode de travail en Algérie de 6 mois, enchaîné sur 10 mois en Arabie Saoudite à partir de février 2012.
La PS3 Slim achetée là bas, et les difficultés administratives pour avoir une connexion internet (hormis ça, il y avait possibilité d'avoir une box 4G avec un débit de 50 Mbits !), m'ont finalement fait utiliser peu le portable jusque début 2013.

Depuis, grâce à l’arrêt des missions à l'étranger, des soldes Steam et l’arrêt progressif des déplacements en France (enfin un boulot sédentaire depuis janvier 2015 !), mon temps passé à jouer sur PC a considérablement augmenté, avec quelques pics pas raisonnables comme à la belle époque de City (200 heures sur 3 semaines avec MGS V cet été ...).

Sur les 15 ans d'existence du journal, ça ne fait finalement que 5 ans que je le lis aussi pour les tests de jeux.

Continuez à faire des jeux de mots laids pour gens bêtes illustrés par Couly, j'ai l'impression que je suis pas le seul a vous avoir suivi grâce à ça.  ::): 
Pour paraphraser Lafesse : pourvu que ça dure.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Dans les années 90 j'étais plutôt console donc Joypad et consors et quand je suis passé sur PC c'est PC Team qui m'attirait (CDs gavés de mods de musique  :Bave: ), Joystick devait être trop foutraque et barré pour moi mais je tombais dessus de temps en temps chez des potes...

Bien qu'étranger à l'équipe d'alors j'avais quand même entendu parler du rachat par Future et de la création de Canard PC, et rien que pour le jeu de mot vous aviez gagné mon respect  :^_^: 

Je n'ai plus lu la presse jeux vidéos pendant des années avant de retomber sur Canard PC un peu par hasard dans un kiosque de supermarché. La couv de Couly avait dû attirer mon oeil, l'humour toujours présent ne serait-ce qu'en feuilletant le mag au pif a retenu mon esprit. Depuis je suis abonné et j'ai intégré la communauté via le forum, je me suis fait un petit cocon dans le coin des généreux et du KLJV principalement, j'erre de temps en temps dans les autres topics - en prenant soin de ne pas trop m'approcher du TOR qui mord -.

Bref je n'ai suivi votre aventure que récemment mais ce HS des 15 ans, quelle pépite. C'est super émouvant de voir votre bébé évoluer et de lire tant d'anecdotes avec autant de sincérité. On sent bien que c'est aussi un bon moyen pour certains de passer à autre chose/faire leur deuil/faire un point avant de continuer.

Merci à tous  ::):

----------


## Catel

Du coup j'ai vérifié, le plus ancien que j'ai conservé c'est le n°6  ::):

----------


## Valenco

Holala ! Je ne suis toujours pas allé l'acheter. Va falloir que je me bouge le popotin.

----------


## Sonia

> Quant a l'expression pour un projet qui est livré avec 3 ans de retard, on appelle ça un délai tout a fait raisonnable.



hahaha, merci !
(et moi qui préférais ne pas savoir... oui, je fais du déni de chantier)

----------


## Cedski

Vraiment sympa ce HS 15ans, bien velu !!

Et 2500 ventes, purée, j'aurais du le garder ce numéro 1 !  ::O:

----------


## chenoir

> hahaha, merci !
> (et moi qui préférais ne pas savoir... oui, je fais du déni de chantier)


Nan mais c'est ces clients qui sont chiants aussi, avec leur "délais", et qui refusent de laisser à la puissance créative le temps nécessaire pour s'exprimer.

----------


## didykong

J'ai un abonnement online et la page du numéro est vide. Ce numéro n'est pas dispo dans mon abonnement ?

----------


## Zerger

Non les hors-séries ne sont pas inclus dans l'abo online

----------


## didykong

Je peux pourtant lire les HS de juillet 2017 et avril 2016. Celui ci sera t-il dispo plus tard ?

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Je peux pourtant lire les HS de juillet 2017 et avril 2016. Celui ci sera t-il dispo plus tard ?


Parce que ces deux numéros HS sont devenus entièrement gratuits, tout le monde y a accès.

----------


## Lennyroquai

Bon, je suis arrivé au bout de ce HS et bordel ce que j'aurais voulu qu'il fasse 300 pages de plus.

C'est tellement intéressant et fou à la fois toute cette histoire, et y'a tellement de choses que je voudrais creuser et savoir !!! 
En tout cas, c'est une sacrée histoire, et on ressent vraiment les bons et les mauvais moments, les tensions, et le fait que Canard PC c'est pas "un long fleuve tranquille" (mais plutôt un tsunami constant... à côté de Fukushima... pendant une attaque extra-terrestre... un soir de pleine lune)

J'aimerai tellement avoir une bio d'Ivan et Ackboo !

Bravo pour ce HS, c'est vraiment excellent ! (Grand Maître B : si tu passes ici... ton ange à grosse b*** m'a eu par KO)

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Le mot que tu cherches, c'est bite.  ::ninja:: 

19.5 aussi.

----------


## JAILS4FUN

Ce HS est une pépite un collector ! Je suis un lecteur opportuniste de toute la presse spécialisée jeux vidéo informatique au sens large et ce depuis longtemps.

Réussir à faire vivre de l'intérieur l'aventure , pour ne pas dire parcours du combattant, d'un "magazine" d'une équipe de passionnés d'horizon aussi divers ! 

je dis CHAPEAU ou plutôt COIN COIN !

----------


## Cyn10

Ce hors série est une réussite, mais c’est vraiment un cadrau pour les fans. Jen ressors limite avec plus de questions que de réponses. 
Je ne connais canard pc que depuis quelques années. Après un passage d’Ivan sur @si, j’ai voulu voir à quoi le canard ressemblait, pour faire 1 cadeau à un plus gros joueur que moi. Et je suis tombée sur le test de far cry primal où les jeux de mots à la con m’ont fait rire aux larmes. On est abonné depuis et on se dispute pour savoir qui le lira en premier quand il arrive. Je me suis mise à jouer à plus de jeux, surtout les point and click de maria.
Du coup, je ne connais pas joystick, et un grand nombre des noms du début me sont inconnus... c’est intéressant de découvrir l’aventure humaine derrière. Et bizarre de se dire que le partenariat avec gk date d’aussi loin. Ca respire la passion, par ce qui est dit et ce qui ne l’est pas (certains témoignages absents se remarquent en recoupant les autres).
Bon courage pour la 4 eme génération en tout cas, ca ne doit pas être facile à porter d'arriver dans une équipe aussi reduite et fusionnelle.

----------


## Memory

Merci.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Acheté cet après midi aussi pour ma part !
Je me suis précipité sur, dans l'ordre :
- l'édito
- le papier d'Omar Boulon (rah que ça fait du bien de le relire !)
- l'article d'Ivan du début (j'aurais aimé qu'il soit plus long et qu'il raconte au moins jusqu'au passage au bi-hebdomadaire !)
- le papier de Sonia, qu'on ne lit pas souvent finalement dans le mag' (normal, elle fait autre chose), mais c'est dommage !

Je n'ai pas encore fini mais ce HS est une excellente idée (même si j'avais déjà lu la lettre de CV de Boulon. Je ne sais plus dans quel n°. Peut-être celui des 10 ans s'il y en a eu un ?).

----------


## Jul Marston

Oui, la lettre de Boulon était déjà parue dans le spécial 10 ans

----------


## Elian

C'est la merde, j'arrive pas à mettre la main dessus en magasin et je ne le vois pas sur la boutique CPC. Déjà épuisé ?

----------


## Praetor

> C'est la merde, j'arrive pas à mettre la main dessus en magasin et je ne le vois pas sur la boutique CPC. Déjà épuisé ?


Je comptais l’acheter en rentrant en France pour Noël, mais s’il est déjà épuisé ça va pas le faire.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Il en restait 2 après que j'aie acheté le mien dans mon patelin. Si ça branche certains je peux aller les prendre et vous les envoyer.

----------


## Cedski

il en reste aussi pas mal par chez moi.

je pense qu'il sera trouvable. 

Trouvable...  :tired:  Disponible.

----------


## Sig le Troll

J'ai encore lu qq témoignages ... et même si j'apprécie bcp de voir tous ces histoires et expériences de vie ... j'ai quand même un petit malaise qui se développe. Bon, c'est p-e l'effet du temps qui passe et le lent passage du statut de jeune con à celui de vieux con ... mais j'ai l'impression qu'il y avait quand même des moments et des situations plutôt malsains dans la vie CPC. L'ambiance potes on est tous des oufs, c'est trop rigolo ... mais à posteriori, tu te dis qu'il y avait des trucs "limite limite".

Quoique, quand je repense à mes jeunes années ... ce n'était pas tjs très glorieux non plus, alors que j'en garde un bon souvenir.  ::XD:: 



edit ps : pour nos amis les belges bruxellois qui seraient à la recherche de ce HS collector, il y en a encore 3 (en ce moment) au point presse de la gare de Bruxelles Nord.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Je comptais l’acheter en rentrant en France pour Noël, mais s’il est déjà épuisé ça va pas le faire.


Pour info, notre VPC a écoulé tout notre stock.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> Quoique, quand je repense à mes jeunes années ... ce n'était pas tjs très glorieux non plus, alors que j'en garde un bon souvenir.


Ceci  ::): 

J'ai eu le même sentiment que toi. Ca parait assez édulcoré quand on le lit finalement, et aujourd'hui le sentiment positif domine. Mais certaines fois ça a quand même dû être difficile, et j'ai l'impression que certains sont partis quand même parce qu'ils en avaient un peu ras le bol de tout ça.

N'empêche qu'au final, ça a tenu, et l'aventure reste assez extraordinaire.

Quand on relit tout d'un coup, on se dit aussi qu'il a fallu un certain nombre de coup de chance pour que ça tienne aussi longtemps (la période où Boulon vit à la rédac' par exemple, et donc peut faire le mag' à quasiment lui tout seul). Mais évidemment, l'énergie de tous a aussi permis à la chance d'intervenir !

----------


## znokiss

> mais à posteriori, tu te dis qu'il y avait des trucs "limite limite".


Ahaha, toi t'as pas écouté le (superbe) podcast de ZQSD sur les belles années Joystick, l'interview de Gana et Pom de Ter, où ça se remémore d'un fameux épisode 

Spoiler Alert! 


de l'insertion

 d'une bouteille de cola.

----------


## ultrabend

Merci pour ce hors série !
Jeune quadra que je suis, ancien lecteur de Joy et des débuts du Canard, je l'avais perdu de vue ces dernières années. Mais étrangement à chaque fois que je paissais devant un rayon presse j'avais toujours cette curiosité qui pousse à jeter un œil sur la dernière couv pour voir si c'était toujours aussi poilant.
Je suis content pour vous, longue vie à Canard PC !

----------


## Jeliel

C'est bien ce que je craignais !  ::w00t::

----------


## Valenco

Juste un grand merci à l'équipe de CPC présente, passée et à venir. En fait, je vous aime bien.  ::happy2::

----------


## Wavan

> Ceci 
> J'ai eu le même sentiment que toi. Ca parait assez édulcoré quand on le lit finalement, et aujourd'hui le sentiment positif domine. Mais certaines fois ça a quand même dû être difficile, et j'ai l'impression que certains sont partis quand même parce qu'ils en avaient un peu ras le bol de tout ça.


Je suis du même avis que toi et Sig le Troll. J'avoue avoir préféré les numéros pour l'anniversaire des 10 ans (bon je sais aussi qu'au vu de l'année 2018 pour Canard Pc, ça n'allait pas non plus être 100% dans le fun).

----------


## BaDy

Si jamais en Belgique il est encore trouvable, à Namur par exemple.

----------


## Kazemaho

> Si jamais en Belgique il est encore trouvable, à Namur par exemple.


Ah parce qu'en plus t'es Namurois... ben voila pourquoi tu aimes F76, y a pas de mystère...  ::ninja::  #crosstopic
Sinon, sur Charleroi, Philippeville et Bruxelles je l'ai vu aussi...
Je l'ai vu a Colmar ce weekend aussi  ::):

----------


## Narm

P'tain j'ai lu


> Ah parce qu'en plus t'es Narmurois...


 je me demandais ce que c'était cet animal  ::ninja:: 
Je suis en train de lire,le N° de 15, je viendrais faire le debrief' plus tard mais si des canards ne le trouvent pas, il y en avait dans mon village pas plus tard que la semaine dernière*  :;): 

*Sous-entendu, je peux vous l'acheter et envoyer si besoin contre remboursement.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

J'ai pris le numéro spécial 15 ans il y a presque deux semaines, après avoir découvert son existence par hasard sur le forum. Là, je l'ai presque terminé. C'est très sympa de découvrir l'épopée de mon magazine préféré, de ses débuts jusqu'à aujourd'hui. Nous avoir partagé ses joies et ses peines (une pensée à Lord Casque Noir), ses hauts et ses bas, nous rend la rédaction beaucoup plus proche de nous. Et ça a permis à plein d'anciens de revenir le temps d'un numéro. Je souhaite à Canard PC le meilleur pour la suite et rendez-vous pour le spécial 20 ans.

----------


## Big Foot

Aaah, ça fait du bien de lire ce Spécial 15 ans et de relire les anciens !  ::):

----------


## elmomo

Je n'aurai qu'un mot : merci.

----------


## Jerem Houlade

Fin août 2004, je viens de récupérer les clés de mon premier appart’ dans une ville que je ne connais pas, je n’ai pas une thune, ou juste de quoi mettre dans un placard deux boîtes de raviolis « Belle France » achetées à l’épicerie du coin ainsi que cinq-cent grammes de pâtes, dont l’exploit consistant à dépasser la date de péremption deux jours après l’achat me laisse encore aujourd’hui songeur.

Je traîne cet été-là dans le quartier piéton, libre comme un étudiant en sciences humaines qui se demande ce qu’il fout là, vierge de tout sentiment de pertinence existentielle.

Je choisis un tabac-presse au hasard pour acheter des clopes. Je fais la queue, mon regard se perd dans la myriade de couleurs criardes imprimées sur des couvertures en papier glacé, brillantes, prometteuses, et plus chères que mes APL. Il s’arrête sur un pauvre A4 en papier-cul, aux couleurs quelque part entre le caca d’oie et « ahem, l’encre noire s’est un peu mélangée avec la rouge, ça ira quand même ? ». C’est moche et ça sent le fanzine (l’éditorial est imprimé sur la couverture pour gagner de la place), mais c’est pas cher, et…

Oh !

« Mais c’est les gens de Joystick ! Génial ! »

C’est exactement ce que je ne me suis pas du tout dit à ce moment-là.

Moi, les derniers magazines de jeux vidéo que j’avais ouverts s’appelaient Nintendo Mag’ et Console Max, parce que c’était ce que me ramenait mon père quand il rentrait du centre commercial le samedi, et que j’avais une Nintendo 64. Je ne connaissais donc absolument pas Joystick, je n’avais jamais entendu parler d’ackboo, Casque Noir, ou Ivan Le Fou.

Mais en 2004, j’ai quand même acheté mon premier Canard PC. Le numéro 34, celui avec un lapin vert qui dit "Kartoffeln".

Ça fait plus de quatorze ans, et je me souviens encore de la couverture avec le dessin de Couly en grand dessus (bon ok, j’ai regardé sur Internet, mais je m’en rappelle quand même vachement bien). Après réflexion, c’est sûrement ce qui a guidé mon achat à l’époque. Car un magazine de jeux vidéo avec en Une un dessin, déjà, ça intrigue. Quand en plus ça représente des gros Panzers qui font « klonk » sur un crépuscule rose, j’achète direct.

Quelques judicieuses déductions me passent par la tête quand je pose l’objet sur le comptoir du buraliste moustachu.
C’est fauché, donc les gens qui écrivent dedans ne peuvent qu’être passionnés.
Il n’y a pas de gros screenshot photoshopé tout brillant en Une, mais un dessin, c’est plutôt inattendu pour un mag de jeux vidéo. Courageux.
Il y a des calembours débiles, ça ne se prend pas totalement au sérieux, j’aime bien.

En fait, cette couverture, c’est tout ce qui me fait aimer Canard PC encore aujourd’hui, même si le ton est un peu plus sérieux qu’à l’époque, mais ça c’est parce que le magazine a terminé sa crise d’ado.

Car ce Canard PC là, mon premier, c’est un gamin laid et turbulent qui se demande s’il sera encore vivant à la prochaine sonnerie. Il fait donc n’importe quoi, mais avec application. Il est de compagnie stimulante, même si on a du mal à l’assumer quand des amis viennent prendre le thé, de marque « Belle France » également.

Je paye mes à-peine-deux-euros, enfourne le magazine dans mon sac à dos (le même que j’avais au lycée), et rentre chez moi. Je le lirais sur mon BZ déplié, avec en fond sonore probablement un Sonic Youth ou un Neil Young, enfin quelque chose en phase avec l’époque.

Commence alors un long récit d’amour dont, à ce jour, la source d’encre ne s’est pas tarie.

Un jour, sans même m’en rendre compte, l’adolescent turbulent était devenu un jeune et fringuant étudiant découvrant qu’il pouvait connecter plus de quatre neurones en simultané. Ce faisant, il décida de refaire le monde en se posant plein de questions existentielles entre deux pétards. Le gamin tout moche avait muté en un être hybride à fort potentiel intellectuel mais constamment défoncé : brillant mais stupide.

C’est l’époque Boulon, Threanor, Gringo. La période où, calé dans mon petit monde doux-amer d'étudiant fauché, j’imaginais bien ces braves gens divaguer sur l’essence artistique du Jeu Vidéo en ouvrant chaque jour de nouvelles lignes de front entre ludiciens et narratologues, mais après avoir terminé cette magistrale fresque au caca entamée en début de semaine dernière, il y a quand même des priorités.

Dans mon studio financé par l’État, j’accumulais une pile conséquente de Canard PC. J’avais imprimé les affiches « Moins cher qu’un sandwich grec » et « Bonne année dans ton cul », placardées séant sur la porte vitrée de mon salon / chambre / bureau / poubelle de tri sélectif verre et carton. J’en piochais parfois un au hasard, juste pour le plaisir de relire le test d’un jeu auquel je n’avais jamais joué, le plaisir de la plume.

Encore quelques années et mon étudiant psycho-lunaire entrerait dans l’âge adulte. Et moi avec lui. Mais attention.
Un adulte Canard PC.

Un être sentant l’after-shave bon marché et le vomi mais qui reste classe, renifle le cul des AAA tout en invitant les plus frêles jeux indés dans de gigantesques orgies vidéoludiques où traîne un philosophe qui prend des notes.
Un être qui s’intéresse autant aux conditions de fabrication des jeux qu’à la façon dont on joue en prison, mais qui parfois s’en fout, aussi, parce que bon, on est là pour se marrer, merde à la fin, y’a pas marqué « Pierre Bourdieu » là.

Et l’été, quand il s’ennuie, il fait des mots fléchés.

Peut-être que mon fils rencontrera lui aussi, un jour, cet énergumène.

Bonne continuation à vous et merci.

----------


## bambibreizh

Très bon numéro !
Je me suis même fait la réflexion "il vaut plus cher que son prix de vente !"
Super sympa les anecdotes, les détails Historiques, les moments d'émotions, ... On pourrait en faire un film sûrement  ::P: 

Merci encore à tous pour ce numéro, il va rester bien au chaud dans ma bibliothèque !

----------


## Djaf

Excellente surprise et éééééénorme dose de nostalgie en relisant Boulon et les anecdotes/déboires de cette époque, celle où je lisais CanardPC assidûment ! 
Je suis lecteur depuis le tout début et j'ai pris un grand plaisir à relire toutes vos aventures!

Merci CPC!

----------


## LeLiquid

Je me rends compte que je suis passé à coté, il est toujours dispo quelque part ?

----------


## Ezechiel

> Je me rends compte que je suis passé à coté, il est toujours dispo quelque part ?


Perso je l'ai commandé sur la boutique Presse Non Stop.

----------


## LeLiquid

> Perso je l'ai commandé sur la boutique Presse Non Stop.


Je le trouve pas sur la boutique.  :Emo:

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Je te le souhaite parce qu'il vaut le coup/coût!

Je suis abonné depuis presque 10 ans (record de longévité pour un abonnement chez moi!) et ces derniers temps j'hésite à me réabonner car je ne lis quasiment plus jamais les tests mais juste les dossiers et les news. 
Donc j'avais acheté ce numéro HS avant les vacances en me disant "allez pourquoi pas" et finalement je l'ai dévoré entièrement (et j'ai bien digéré!). 
Vraiment passionnant à lire, amusant, étonnant, triste (toutes les allusions à Lord Casque Noir, je me souviendrai longtemps de l'anecdote sur la "machine à créer des souvenirs"  ::'(: )... 
Bref, aucun ennui et l'envie d'y retourner chaque jour jusqu'à le terminer.
Et je suis bien content de ne pas être voisin des bureaux de la rédaction!  ::P: 

Bref, merci à tous les participants de ce numéro exceptionnel!!!
Et je ne sais pas s'il existe ailleurs une autre entreprise où les (folles) conditions de travail sont semblables.  :^_^:

----------


## Panulphe

Je l'ai acheté le 24 décembre en faisant mes courses de Noël en retard ... Il en restait encore quelques-un dans l'enseigne Cultura de Noyelles-Godault ...

J'ai passé un très bon moment à le lire... Et j'ai halluciné de voir tous ces noms qui avaient quitté le navire depuis la fin de mon abonnement ....

Bref ! Longue vie au Canard !!

----------


## Narm

> Je le trouve pas sur la boutique.


Il est encore facilement trouvable en kiosque  :;):

----------


## LeLiquid

J'ai réussi à chopper le dernier exemplaire à Intermarché avant d'aller au boulot ! J'ai aussi récup le Canard Enchaîné dans la boite aux lettres avant de partir, je suis paré pour cet aprem.  ::ninja::

----------


## Akodo

Pas encore fini de le lire mais c'est très plaisant de dévouvrir et parfois redécouvrir ces anecdotes. Ça fait toujours bizarre de lire que Casque nous a quitté, c'est vraiment le coup de massue qui nous rappelle que le lapin n'évolue pas dans un monde de bisounours.  :Emo:

----------


## LeLiquid

Quasiment fini pour ma part, je l'ai dévoré.

C'est vraiment un plaisir à lire, plein d'anecdotes, c'est quand même assez incroyable que ça ait fonctionné cette histoire.  ::P: 

Et assez émouvant, que ce soit Casque, ou bien les départs des rédacteurs au fil du temps.

Vraiment chouette numéro.

----------


## morgul

J'ai loupé le coche, j'espère réussir à le trouver  ::blink::

----------


## Anonyme112

Je l'ai acheté samedi, il y en avait au moins 6 ou 7 dans le kiosque.

----------


## Ezechiel

Mes abos à CPC et CPC HW arrivaient à leur terme en fin d'année et pour la première fois je me posais la question de continuer à renouveler... Je joue plus depuis 5 ou 6 ans, le départ progressif de plumes familières et appréciée, un nouveau taf qui va m'éloigner du forum, mon âge qui avance...

Et puis après la lecture du HS, j'ai renouvelé comme une évidence. L'impression de faire parti de cette famille des canards depuis tellement longtemps. Y a clairement un côté nostalgique assumé, mais bon... One more year !

----------


## morgul

Je l'ai trouvé dans une maison de la presse ! Bon j'ai de la lecture je vous laisse  :;):

----------


## Bloub et Riz

Lu intégralement.

Un seul mot : MERCI les amis !

----------


## Anonyme112

Ça fait trois mots  :tired:

----------


## moutaine

Je désespérait de le trouver, et finalement hier soir en passant à carrefour, je tombe sur trois exemplaire.  ::love:: 

Je n'ai pas eu le temps de le lire encore, mais j'ai directement commencé par les pages de boulon.
Son style m'avait quand même manqué depuis son départ, salaud reviens.  ::cry::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je le lis tranquillement, et Gringo me fait toujours marrer.    ::wub:: 

Il faudrait un hors-série dans lequel chaque lecteur raconterait son histoire avec CPC... Hum non je crois qu'on est nombreux maintenant, ça ferait un énorme mag'.

----------


## MoTorBreath

Je viens de voir dans mon supermarché que ce numéro est réapprovisionné avec une pastille (une vraie) "succès de presse" ou un truc dans le genre pour ceux qui l'auraient loupé.

----------


## Steve Ostin

Ce hors-série m'a convaincu : Ivan Le Fou est Jésus-Christ.

----------


## Lustykill

"copié/coller du topics que j'ai fait pour vous parler de ma lecture"

Bonjour chers amis canard.
(Je viens de créer ce compte juste pour ce message, j'aime trop le magazine papier pour passé à du digital)

Je viens de finir la lecture du canard pc HS sur la création de celui-ci. Et que dire... un pur chef d'oeuvre digne d'un livre de Tolkien. J'en aurais bien dévorer 100 pages de plus. Tout le long on à envie de faire partie de l'équipe, peu importe les moments difficiles ou non. On est heureux (du moins pour ma part) de vous soutenir encore aujourd'hui car vous méritez votre succès.
Je vous suis depuis le début et jamais je n'ai autant accroché à un magazine. Le mélange jeux/geek/humour le rend incomparable. 
Tous les mois je vais chercher mon canard pc, et c'est un vrai moment de plaisir de deviné ce qui m'attend. Bon, ok, c'est mon livre de toilette et du coup j'ai tendance à passé beaucoup de temps dans l'endroit le moins confortable qui puisse exister pour lire, mais j'espère que vous continuerez de me divertir pendant encore très longtemps...

Bonne soirée à tous.

----------

